# Turbo-Nitrous 200SX



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

​
I documented building the car on the web site in my sig.

Lew


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Good to see it's finally completed now. Have you been to the track with it yet? Been wanting to see some #'s since earlier pics of your build-up.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Good to see it's finally completed now. Have you been to the track with it yet? Been wanting to see some #'s since earlier pics of your build-up.


I've been to the local 1/8 mile. Here are the results spraying off the line at 9psi boost using M/T 3019 slicks (22.0/8.0-15):

60 ft. - 2.0157
330 ft, - 5.6352
1/8 - 8.7259 @ 78.59

Lew


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

very good documentation and very nice car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love your car, and ive been to your site more times than i can count. now its time to strip that bitch's guts and get it LIGHT. oh yea- its nitrous not NOS...haha jk...peace man
tommy


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup: nice site for a REALLY NICE CAR!!! any 1/4 times?
edit: 

WOW! just wow!!!you have some great writeups and ideas! please never take your site down. i will be using it A LOT!!!
love every aspect of your car. so fresh and so clean !!!

i noticed you still have the stock radio in there. fully racer eh? 
man i love your car though. you do some quality work and i only hope to learn how to do that stuff on my own. you know? get it done THE RIGHT WAY instead of worrying about the quality work a shop does.
can i come visit you in texas when its time to install a turbo in my car?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Very cool, that 1/8 mile run converts to about a 13.5 1/4.

Good numbers.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Very cool, that 1/8 mile run converts to about a 13.5 1/4.
> 
> Good numbers.



well, those time calculators dont take in the fact that the gearing may be off...i dont know about the sr20, but lets say it has short gearing...then it should do alot better in the 1/8 mile...but if it has longer gears, the the 1/8 mile would be longer, because the gears dont have enough time to do their "work"...
i know we all have a dislike for hondas, but my boy has a fully built ls-vtec...he did have a b16 tranny on it, and was running alot better in the 1/8...then he put his ls tranny on it, and now he runs a shitty time...like a 9.1 or some shit, but he ends up with a low 13 in the quarter, due to its longer gearing...
i dunno about the sr20, im a ga16 guy, so maybe im just talklin outta my ass...feel free to correct me if im wrong here guys....peace


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and that's an auto trans too, whoa, that's cool. :thumbup:


----------

